# Selling Amazing Land in Tennessee



## quasiperiodic (Apr 30, 2014)

i'm a now former homesteader in tennessee. i've come to this site to show off my land, which is a lovely little piece of land, but it's an amazing, exemplary 10/10 for someone looking to homestead and get off the grid. it's water in particular is amazing, with abundant spring water and lots of hydroelectric potential.

i've made a little website that tells the story, full of videos to show off the features of the land, like sun, water, stone and wood. it's 19.2 ac, i'm hoping to sell it for 6k/ac. it is near chattanooga. the videos are intended to be guided tours, so that you can go and see it for yourself.

all the details are on the website. give it a look if you'd like. 

https://ulinawi.squarespace.com/

thanks, 
bradley


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Bradley, I wish you the best in selling your wonderful property! I went to your site and enjoyed all your descriptions, but was unable to view your videos as your site had expired. Is there another site address to see them?


----------



## EAParent (May 31, 2014)

I found the videos on YouTube. Here's the link:

http://www.youtube.com/user/quasiperiodic/videos

It's a pretty in-depth tour of the whole place.


----------

